# 2015 1.8 cooling fan full blast and no A/C



## Bange2001 (Oct 4, 2019)

This is my first post here and I’m not sure if this is the right section but here it goes. I have a 2015 1.8L Cruze with 6 speed manual that had a problem this morning on the way to work. The radiator fan started coming on full blast all the time when I turned the heater on. I replaced the oil cooler seals over a month ago and haven’t had a problem until just today. 

When I turned the heater on and put it to defrost mode, the coolant temp gauge went down to cold. I then waited a while and took of the coolant cap from the tank and it wasn’t low. Then later during the day I went out and started the car and the fan would come on full blast again and this time I tried the AC just to see if it’s still working, well the compressor clutch isn’t kicking on now, and I’ve never had any AC problems since I got this car a year and a half ago. 

I checked all the fuses That had to do with the cooling system and they aren’t blown. I was told it could be a thermostat that’s stuck or air pockets, but my coolant level is good right now. I went back out a few hours later and started it again and the coolant fan wasn’t on, AC wasn’t working because the compressor wasn’t kicking on, the car is no longer under warranty. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Bange2001 (Oct 4, 2019)

Update, I just ran it with the hood popped and while looking under, the water pump is leaking real quickly. Coolant was splashing everywhere, but the coolant tank is not low. Do y’all think the AC isn’t working because it thinks the engine is overheating and so it won’t allow it to turn on? The cooling fans are now on full blast all the time too. Temp gauge didn’t get off C.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm inclined to think that you have a bad temperature sensor. Since the computer doesn't know how hot the engine is, it runs the fans at full blast and prevents the A/C from turning on.

But it also sounds like you've got a leak that needs to be dealt with as well.


----------



## Bange2001 (Oct 4, 2019)

We hooked up a scan tool and read p0128, we cleared it and everything started working like it should. Still need to figure out what what caused it.


----------



## Bange2001 (Oct 4, 2019)

So we did some diagnosing and looked up service info on alldata, and They say our best step is to replace the thermostat, I’m going to do that and replace my water pump.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Bange2001 said:


> So we did some diagnosing and looked up service info on alldata, and They say our best step is to replace the thermostat, I’m going to do that and replace my water pump.


Welcome Aboard!

#14371: Special Coverage Adjustment - Engine Coolant Leak from Water Pump - (Oct 6, 2014)

Subject:14371 – Special Coverage Adjustment – Engine Coolant Leak from the Water Pump







Models:2011-2014 Chevrolet Cruze2012-2014 Chevrolet SonicWith 1.4L Engine (RPO LUJ or LUV)
Condition: Some 2011-2014 model year Chevrolet Cruze vehicles and some 2012-2014 Chevrolet Sonic vehicles with the 1.4L engine may have an engine coolant leak from the water pump. The pump may leak from the weep reservoir or from the water pump shaft seal, leading to a drip of coolant onto the engine or onto the ground. Over time, the loss of coolant will reduce cooling performance and eventually could lead to engine overheating. If this condition is not corrected, the “Service Engine” indicator light may come on, an “Engine Hot, AC Off” message may appear, a chime may sound, and the engine power may be reduced.
Special Coverage Adjustment: This special coverage covers the condition described above for a period of 10 years or 150,000 miles (240,000 km), whichever occurs first, from the date the vehicle was originally placed in service, regardless of ownership.
Dealers are to replace the water pump if it is leaking. The repairs will be made at no charge to the customer.

A code* P0128 *may mean that one or more of the following has happened:

Low engine coolant level
Leaking or stuck open thermostat (likely)
Faulty cooling fan (running too much)
Faulty coolant temperature (ECT) sensor
Faulty intake air temperature (IAT) sensor

Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p0128

There are two sensors to check, one on the lower left of the radiator and the other is upper right of engine.






*How-To: Change the Water Pump on 1.4 Turbo Cruze
How-To: Replace 2011-2016 Cruze 1.4L Coolant/Water Outlet *
FIX: Coolant Odors/Coolant Loss From Reservoir
How-To: 2011-2016 Cruze Antifreeze/Coolant Flush

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## oldtimer (Apr 5, 2021)

Bange2001 said:


> This is my first post here and I’m not sure if this is the right section but here it goes. I have a 2015 1.8L Cruze with 6 speed manual that had a problem this morning on the way to work. The radiator fan started coming on full blast all the time when I turned the heater on. I replaced the oil cooler seals over a month ago and haven’t had a problem until just today.
> 
> When I turned the heater on and put it to defrost mode, the coolant temp gauge went down to cold. I then waited a while and took of the coolant cap from the tank and it wasn’t low. Then later during the day I went out and started the car and the fan would come on full blast again and this time I tried the AC just to see if it’s still working, well the compressor clutch isn’t kicking on now, and I’ve never had any AC problems since I got this car a year and a half ago.
> 
> I checked all the fuses That had to do with the cooling system and they aren’t blown. I was told it could be a thermostat that’s stuck or air pockets, but my coolant level is good right now. I went back out a few hours later and started it again and the coolant fan wasn’t on, AC wasn’t working because the compressor wasn’t kicking on, the car is no longer under warranty. Any help would be much appreciated.


i replaced all sensors. and fan. bleed air. tried to clear codes with scanner.and after i took negative off for 5 minuets it went back to normal . 
reading this post helped thanks


----------

